
How to Make America’s Robots Great Again - davidf18
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/25/technology/personaltech/how-to-make-americas-robots-great-again.html
======
davidf18
Government policy should strongly fund the design and production of robots in
the US as noted in the article. Factories run by robots still employ many
people doing jobs that work alongside the robots and also in maintaining the
robots. The later are going to be high paying, frequently vocational jobs that
do not require a college education but with (relatively) high compensation.

~~~
digikata
Yes, and people who run the robots will get experience in setting up and
running said robots - they will also understand the direct requirements for
the design/deployment of even more advanced robots. So if you hope to have an
automation industry, you also need that feedback from the factory to
effectively iterate products. Is this impossible at a distance - no, but it's
a lot slower and less effective.

